# Help for a guinea pig with a tagged ear



## Nikkilunes (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a young guinea pig with a tagged ear. Its a problem because my other guinea pigs bite at it and it hurts him. I need advice on how to remove it. I don't have money for a vet. can someone give me advice?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Personally when buying an animal you should be financially prepared to cover veterinary costs. I would not know of any other way to remove a ear tag without a vet removing it. The only other thing you can do is separate the guinea pigs, though they obviously do prefer to have the company but its unfair if one of the guinea pigs is being hurt by the other because of the tag.


----------

